# Research to better understand shy bowel



## cwoods (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there!









My name is Christina Woods and I am a sufferer of Social Anxiety Disorder AND IBS! I am doing a study pertaining to SAD in combination with bowel issues (has been a huge issue for me!) for my dissertation to try and help others by collecting data on this topic. I am hoping you will take just a few minutes of your time to complete the survey so our combined effort may contribute to this research area. Please help - we need more research in these areas!

https://www.psychdata.com/s.asp?SID=153888

To prospective survey participants,

*Purpose of the study:*

This study is being conducted by Christina Woods, a student in the Psychology Department at Walden University, in order to better understand shy bowel. This research may help current sufferers of shy bowel to better understand who may be at increased risk of shy bowel. I plan to make the results of this study available on the website Shybowel.com based on the data provided by survey respondents such as yourself.

*Description of the survey procedures and approximate duration of the study: *

I would greatly appreciate your completing the following survey questions. Since the validity of the results depend on obtaining a high response rate, your participation is crucial to the success of this study. Survey questions will include collection of your demographic data, a few anxiety related questions and a set of questions regarding bowel difficulties. This process will likely take the average respondent approximately 5 to 15 minutes to complete.

*How confidentiality will be assured and the limits to these assurances, if any:*

Your participation indicates your consent to participate in this study. Please be assured that your responses will be held in the strictest confidence, and your data will be completely anonymous. Your data will be saved as a set of information, but no personally identifying information will be collected such as name, birthday, address, etc. As soon as you submit your responses you will receive a confirmation that your completed survey has been received. All data will be stored electronically for five years and then securely destroyed. The results of this study may be published, but again no identifying information has been collected and therefore no identifying information could be used.

*Anticipated benefits resulting from this study:*

The potential benefits to you from participating in the study are indirect. The study may be helpful to you in the future as it is the hope of this researcher that this study will foster additional research which may result in more consistent identification and accurate diagnosis of individuals with shy bowel disorder. This study may also help facilitate publication of effective treatment strategies that will reduce healthcare costs.

The potential benefits to science and humanity that may result from this study are to encourage further research of Parcopresis and to help sufferers as well as treatment providers to alleviate the symptoms associated with shy bowel and restore functionality to a satisfactory level. This study will provide information to professional researchers to help them recognize that there is a complete lack of research for shy bowel. You will not receive any personal feedback from your survey responses since the study is anonymous, but you will have the opportunity to read the results of the study on Shybowel.com.

*Potential Negative Effects*

The potentially negative effects for participants include some minor embarrassment or discomfort answering personal questions pertaining to their bowel habits.

*Contact information*:

If you have any questions about this study, you can contact the person(s) below:

Christina Woods - Principal Investigator Mitchell Hicks, Ph.D.

Walden University Department/School

Clinical Psychology Clinical Psychology

155 Fifth Ave S. 155 Fifth Ave S.

Minneapolis, MN, 55401 Minneapolis, MN, 55401

[email protected] [email protected]

This study will be reviewed and approved by Walden University's Institutional Review Board (IRB). The IRB will determine that this study meets the ethical obligations required by federal law and University policies. If you have questions or concerns regarding this study please contact the Investigator or Advisor. If you have any questions regarding your rights as a research subject, please contact Christina Woods via email.

I hope that you choose to participate in this study.

Sincerely,

Christina Woods

Clinical Psychology


----------



## Justhealthier (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Christina I just filled out your survey, good luck with your studies.


----------



## Butthurt (Jun 14, 2013)

Done, good luck. I'd recommend adding questions pertaining to pregnancy and the effects on the bowels. My only comment on that is that my ibs symptoms disappeared during pregnancy and came back immediately after birthing. Also, I have high anxiety, what I believe is ptsd from an abusive relationship, had ocd as a child, and have seasonal affective disorder as well (I think; I'm pretty depressed when it's not sunny).


----------



## cwoods (Jun 10, 2013)

Justhealthier said:


> Hi Christina I just filled out your survey, good luck with your studies.


Thank you so much! I am up to 30 surveys now, I really appreciate your time. I am planning to publish my research once I graduate and will be re-vamping the survey. Hopefully I can bring more awareness to this issue.


----------



## cwoods (Jun 10, 2013)

Butthurt said:


> Done, good luck. I'd recommend adding questions pertaining to pregnancy and the effects on the bowels. My only comment on that is that my ibs symptoms disappeared during pregnancy and came back immediately after birthing. Also, I have high anxiety, what I believe is ptsd from an abusive relationship, had ocd as a child, and have seasonal affective disorder as well (I think; I'm pretty depressed when it's not sunny).


Thank you so much for your time. As I stated above, I plan to continue this line of research after I graduate and will definitly look into adding questions about prenancy. It is interesting that you have a few co-morbid mental health disorders, I think the more one has the easier it is to meet criteria for other disorders. Best of luck to you and thank you again for your participation!


----------

